

Yahoo brings back the Toolbar - uptown
http://us.toolbar.yahoo.com/

======
crazygringo
I might be the only one but... I can't bring myself to use Yahoo! products
because of the ugly purple.

I'm not even joking. Some of their apps are great. But the purple is just so
_ugly_ , and in most cases you can't even change it. Purple on white is just
not an attractive color theme for apps.

~~~
_ques
Every Yahoo workplace is wall-to-wall purple and yellow. Think about what it's
like to work there!

~~~
patejam
This is actually not true at all. (Source: Intern this summer)

~~~
pixxel
PURPLE OK

[https://www.google.com/search?q=yahoo+offices&safe=off&sourc...](https://www.google.com/search?q=yahoo+offices&safe=off&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=jboNUrD1FOmb0QXKwYHgAw&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=2074&bih=1342#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=607nLemAYWqFiM%3A%3B4zlRKqcdc69noM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fibrandstudio.com%252Fwp-
content%252Fuploads%252F2011%252F04%252FYahoo-
Taiwan4.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fibrandstudio.com%252Finspiration%252Fbeautiful-
yahoo-offices%3B550%3B367)

------
kristopolous
It's not for me, however:

The biggest hurdle is that I don't think their target demographic for the
product is savvy enough to install it without being hand-led.

I also think it's a mistake to not have a news stream button that shows news
and content that this demographic would find captivating.

If the person doesn't have a yahoo mail account (or it appears to not be
used), clicking the purple envelope should open outlook or whatever the users'
default client is. The envelope should also have some kind of "new mail"
notification.

Also I want to know what the toolbar does inside of companies that block
access to facebook.

And lastly, I think the hardest thing is that google appears to serve this
demographic better. If I go to google.com and type in novice queries like
"directions to the post office" or "movies playing tonight" or "where can I
buy stamps" I get arguably far friendlier results than I do with yahoo.

Until Yahoo addresses this, it's not going to work.

------
Lightning
Yahoo [inexplicably tries to] bring back the toolbar

~~~
norswap
I'm sure there are scores of [unsavvy] people that love that toolbar.

~~~
richforrester
And possibly twice as many advertisers that pay them to keep the toolbar
alive.

------
tuananh
I believe there're a lot of people with the "click-to-continue" attitude when
installing softwares.

I see a rather big portion of my website traffic (woman visitors mostly) come
from some kind of toolbar search.

There's still a market for that.

------
twapi
Even for the Chrome:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6221556](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6221556)

~~~
kzahel
The chrome "toolbars" are a joke. Especially this one. It makes all pages have
a margin on the top (that flickers in) and then the toolbar appears several
seconds later (after the webpage loads)

